

$TSLA Almost +20% on After Hours Trade - j_camarena
https://www.google.com/finance?q=NASDAQ%3ATSLA&ei=IMSKUdDlDe7higLFUQ

======
laveur
I think someone missed a decimal point. Currently Google says its +0.43%.

~~~
typicalrunt
It is sitting at 18% right now. The after hours trading stat is in small print
under the current stock price.

~~~
russelluresti
I didn't even know after hours trading was a thing.

